# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Firebase auth par numro de tlphone

## Deezio

Bonjour,
j'essaie de mettre en place dans mon application une authentification par numro de tlphone, en passant pour cela par Firebase. J'ai bien russi a faire la connexion, je peux me connecter, sauf que quand je me dconnecte, je ne peux plus me reconnecter ensuite, le SMS ne s'envoie plus. Comme si quelque chose empchait FirebaseAuth  envoyer  nouveau un SMS.
Je peux cependant chang d'Iphone, et l, a marche. Comme si quelques chose restait en mmoire.
Merci a ceux qui prendront le temps de me rpondre.

Ma fonction pour envoy le SMS :


```

```

Lorsque le bug se produit, il n'y a que I am start qui s'crit.

Ma fonction pour se connecter


```

```

et enfin ma fonction pour se deconnecter : 


```

```

----------

